# went to a vegan festival



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

On saturday I went to a vegan festival held in Birmingham (UK) It was the first time anything like this has happened round my area. I was anxious :afr the day befor i had a head ache and i felt a bit on sick. But I decided to go anyway as it is not very often I get to meet or be with other vegans and it went really well :banana These are some of the things I did:-

1 I had to go into a shop to ask directions to the place were the festival was. :banana 
2 A man in the shop was on his was there and offered to walk up with me and I was able to talk to him with not trouble :banana 
3 I had some thing to eat and drink while I was there :banana 
4 I spoke to some people I know :banana 
5 I went into a room to listen to some one give a talk with a lot of people all ready there. :banana 
I think the reason I did so well was that I went on my own so I could decide for myself how long I was staying and what I wanted to do without feeling pressure from other well meaning folks. Also it was so nice to be with other people who were vegan if only for a short while I am hoping there will be another one soon.


----------



## trapped confusion (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like it went really well. Congrats.

:clap


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Fun!!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Glad you had a good time and didn't let social anxiety get in the way!


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

:banana - you did brilliantly!

I didn't realise you were in the UK too. *waves


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

I wanna go to a vegan festival! My friend is vegan and her food taste good!


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

sounds like it went really well! :clap 

wish i could've been there, it sounds fun. i'm a vegan too.


----------

